# oil light intermitting on and off



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

My brother inlaw has a 2002 cabrio 2.0 and his oil light flickers on and off sometimes stays on recently he tells me when the light comes on the motor developes a tapping noise and when reed noise goes away, (first thought for me is a oil pump on it's way out) just wanted to get everyones thought on what you think.. Note: He had it at a vw dealer about a month ago couldn't duplicate at the time walked away with a $100.00 diag charge ohh and the oil level is allways good..


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

well bottom line when that oil light come on your engine is a time-bomb...it means you have lost oil pressure. Yes i would assume you have a failing oil pump, do not run it if the oil light stays on for more than a few seconds at a time....


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (harmankardon35)*

Found out what the poss problem was looking into it today Someone elses responce::::::
The motor is more than broken in so I would run 10/40 until about this time of year and switch to 5/30 5/20 is very light. Here in CT I have run 10/40 all winter long and had no problems. Remember, the first number is the viscosity when cold the second at like 200 or so degrees. Synthetics are a whole different ball game and if the bearings have opened up (like they should after 77K miles) too thin and oil will leak out so fast that at idle you lose too much pressure. The ticking is most likely lifters being starved at idle. The light comes on because of too little pressure. As soon as you come off idle the pressure shoots up and shuts the light off and feeds more oil to the head (the last place that gets it) and the lifter pumps up and quiets down.
Before it gets real cold, try 10/40 , do a flush before draining. I like to use one of the 10 minute flushs, put it in at the store and drive it home (about 4 miles). Drain it at home and fill with new oil and quality filter. That "Odd" amount of oil needed like 4 & 1/2 quarts, i make up with an treatment (I like Valvoline Synpower) but whatever. The additives usually make up the amount needed for a full change with filter.


----------

